# New Master Replicas Nautilus Sneak Peak!



## Theo (May 19, 2005)

I was invited to the corporate office of Master Replicas yesterday for the first look at the initial tooling pattern for their up coming 31" Nautilus release. Mr. Scott Brodeen has freshened up his mold used for the now famous Icons edition first released back in 99-2000 and Master Replicas has purchased the rights to it. That's not all they have purchased - can you say "Disney License for all 20,000 Leagues Under The Products" Oh yeah, we're talking more than just the Nautilus this time around!

But I digress. It is the Nautilus that I love, in fact I operate DisneySub.com which is devoted to collecting and sharing information about the Walt Disney version of the Nautilus. Master Replicas has decided to give our group first peak and continued progress updates up to the point they make their official news release to the general public.

We have already posted the tooling pattern photos in our Information Sharing forum. We are currently discussing and making a suggestion/wish list for Master Replicas to review. They have expressed an interest to add additional details and upgrades to make this the best 31" Nautilus Replica ever released. That is their goal. We (the fans) for the first time get to play a part in the process. The Product Designer for the Disney Division of Master Replicas is a member of our forum so you can ask questions and make your suggestion directly to the source!

Stop on by our forum and join in the fun. Put your two cents in or stay for the continuous photo updates that we will be posting as Master Replicas continues with their sneak peak to the Nautilus Fans series.

www.DisneySub.com

Respect,
Theo Wilhelm


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

So how is Jim doing these days?

Still making the 4 foot jupiter 2s?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

So, let's see...Master Replicas, 31" version of one of the most beloved sea-going vessels in film history...the MSRP is gonna be, what, about $2,000? :freak:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...the MSRP is gonna be, what, about $2,000? :freak:


I wonder if they'd take an '84 Harvest Gold GMC pickup as a trade-in? :tongue: 

Hey Theo! Welcome to the funny farm.

JT


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

Cool! How will this compare to the Disney 50th Anniversary model? (And your site is to die for.)


----------



## Theo (May 19, 2005)

*Nautilus Trivia Quiz?*

Hi back at ya Jerry (the man who is scratch building one of the nicest Nautilus subs I have ever seen)! And thanks for the compliment from wpthomas.

Anybody up for the Nautilus Trivia Quiz? (Jerry I know you aced it).

40 questions. Click here:

http://www.disneysub.com/quiz.html

Theo


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

What will it take get a decent, nice size kit of the Nautilus for a reasonable price? 

*FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!  *


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

fluke said:


> What will it take get a decent, nice size kit of the Nautilus for a reasonable price?
> 
> *FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!  *


It will take an act of God.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Comet had a cute little model out a couple of decades ago...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The X-Plus Nautilus was about 16 inches and went for around $30 or so US when it first came out. Not 100% accurate (see from the picture below from Comet Miniatures which shows the wheel house and view ports / eyes), but not bad really, especially considering the original price before the scalpers on expensive Bay got their hands on them. I was lucky enough to get two in the initial retail offering from HobbyLink Japan and avoided the price gouging.

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> The X-Plus Nautilus was about 16 inches and went for around $30 US when it first came out. Not 100% accurate, but not bad really. I was lucky enough to get one.
> 
> Huzz


Yep! I got one of those. I plan to 'accurize' it a little and repaint it and put lights (LEDs) in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Theo (May 19, 2005)

Hey heiki, as it turns out, there is an affordable Nautilus just for you. Just a matter of scale my friend!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Cute!

Heiki, I believe that the resin version of the old Airfix model is still available from Comet Miniatures in the UK:

http://www.comet-miniatures.com/browse.php?s_categ=1&zone=11&

Huzz


----------



## Theo (May 19, 2005)

*Huzz had a good link and here's another!*

Good point Huzz! And may I offer the link below which includeS the entire history of all Nautilus kits ever produced? It was written by my good friend William Babington for our NAUTILUS group at www.DisneySub.com










http://www.disneysub.com/history.html

Respect,
Theo


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That site is a wealth of great information on the Nautilus.

Theo, any ideas on when this new Nautilus model is expected to be available? I think it will be pre-built, is that correct?

Thanks!

Huzz


----------



## Theo (May 19, 2005)

Huzz - You are correct that it will be pre-built. The Master Replicas rep that is working with us at our forum say they are shooting to release it before the end of 2005.

Respect,
Theo


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

*Nautilus*

Hey Huss 

this is my Comet Miniatures that was suppose to be at the show a few weeks back. 
sorry camera phone pic.










Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

*Nice Work!!*

Wow Rob, that looks really nice! It seems like the model is really quite accurate. And your paint job is very impressive and gives an authentic look to the model.

This is the Comet Miniatures resin kit which is based on the Airfix kit that was never released, right? How did you find the kit in terms of general quality and fit of the parts? I gotta say, I'm impressed with the final results! I may have to get me one!!

Huzz


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

All MR stuff is prebuilt/painted display pieces


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

> This is the Comet Miniatures resin kit which is based on the Airfix kit that was never released, right? How did you find the kit in terms of general quality and fit of the parts? I gotta say, I'm impressed with the final results! I may have to get me one!!


Hey

Yes, this is the resin kit all right. I found the quality surperb not alot of flash to deal with. Just around the lower screw. where this was my first resin kit I did'nt want to mess around too much and start crackin it but I was happy with my result. As for the detail lots and lots of rivets. I painted it with a flat black and dry brushed copper all over, this brought out all the rivets and teeth on the fin and bow.
if you like 20,000 Leagues under the Sea half as much as I do this kit is a must.

The Nautilus was an easy kit to assemble I was thrilled to put it together.











Rob


----------



## Theo (May 19, 2005)

Good job Rob. Now you are ready for the 66 inch kit. My personal fav.

Respect,
Theo


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

How about a Master Replicas Proteus?


----------



## Theo (May 19, 2005)

Don't know about that one but there may be a Master Replicas Nemo gun in the works!









This one made by William Babington


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

How about a nice styrene kit of both the Nautilus and the proteus, minimum 24"?


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

> Don't know about that one but there may be a Master Replicas Nemo gun in the works!



nice Theo! 



> Good job Rob. Now you are ready for the 66 inch kit. My personal fav.
> 
> Respect,
> Theo



ty Theo

evil laugh yes, 66 inch would look perfect over my salt water fish tank.


keep me informed!


Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Rob - that's it - just flat black with copper dry-brush? Nice! Sometimes the simplest solutions are the most effective! Did you get your Nautilus from Comet or is there another source?

I second Sword's suggestion. the Proteus is also a harper Goff design. A styrene kit of it would be great. And some 1/8 scale figure kits from 20,000 Leagues would also be well received, especially if done with nice diorama bases and dynamically posed figures. For instance:


Nemo at the wheel of the Nautilus with partial wheelhouse diorama, "Ramming Speed",
Nemo in diving gear on the sea floor, and
Ned Land on the deck of the Nautilus with harpooon raised. Perhaps you could also include Nemo in the clutches of the squid!
Witness some of the recent resin new figure kits which feature new sculpts based on the artwork that James Bama did for some of the original Aurora monster kits. Those are nicely done and I'm sure that 20,000 leagues figure kits could be every bit as nice. It strikes me as quite odd actually that I haven't already seen resin garage kit sculpts similar to the ones I've suggested above.

Huzz


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Huss 
I picked it up at
www.monstersinmotion.com
79.00 dollars
I took the idea for the paint job from my Disney Nautilus water globe. It lights up and inside the window you see a Squid moving toward you.

Rob


----------



## Theo (May 19, 2005)

Everyone, please come to your senses. Do not waste your time with these other small poser kits. My recommendation: go out and rob a bank, them buy this 66 inch Nautilus kit from Custom Replicas. Price unbuilt: Approximately $1,600. Note to FBI: I do not condone bank robbery.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Theo, as nice as that model is, I'm afraid that $1600 US is well out of my price range and I think of many others' too, although I will certainly entertain the idea of the new 30.5 inch model that is coming out this year. And hey, I thought that the 22.25 inch Disney Nautilus, of which I have one copy, was supposedly the ultimate Nautilus model, even more accurate than the larger but earlier Custom Replicas model. WWW.Disneysub.com says about the 22.25 incher:

"Released by Disney to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the film. Most accurate release to date and patterns the original 11 foot hero below the water line and the movie set above the water line. Exact rivet pattern from rubbings taken on the 11 footer. Sold with COA. Artists: Will Babington & Rich Allsmiller. Highly collectable."

And "small poser kits"? Now now, be nice!! Rob's Comet Nautilus looks like a fine kit which was lovingly and skillfully built by a real fan of the Nautilus and 20,000 Leagues. It looks great to me! In fact, the article on WWW.Disneysub.com says about it:

"Kit - Comet's owner acquired the prototype of the un-issued Airfix model . He restored it to the pin injection construction method like the kit had been originally planned for. Sold under the sub company "Shed" and to be a limited run of 250. Estimated to have reached that number many times over. Highly Recommended."

If you can't believe the experts when they say "highly recommended" who can ya believe?
Huzz


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

I personally really like the Comet unreleased airfix kit, I believe it is definitly one of the nicer pieces out there,
Will


----------

